# Was für ein Programmiergerät



## andretus (24 Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Ich möchte mein altes (ca 7 Jahre) Laptop der Fa Siemens/Fujutsi (oder so ähnlich...) gegen ein neues schnelleres austauschen. Von Siemens gibt es wohl 2 Arten --> Field und Power PG. Andere Programmierer sagten mir das mann ein billigeres Laptop auch bringt.....
Im Einsatz ist:
Step 7
Step 5
Winn cc flex 
pro Tool

Dann sollte es Win XP sein!

Kann mir einer etwas empfehlen, ob Siemens oder so ist mir egal, nur sicher und einfach zu Bedienen was die Schnittstellen angeht sollte es schon sein.


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Acer 5672WLMI und bei mir läuft eigentlich alles zufriedenstellend, außer Winncc flex  ( das hab ich noch nicht)

Adapter gibt es bei z.B. Deltalogic.

Wenn Geld auch keine Rolle spielt  schau dir mal die Teile von Alienware an. 

Win XP prof. muß auch drauf sein.

Gruß

Robert

PS: Kannst auch noch die Suchfunktion nutzen, die Frage nach dem richtigen Notebook wurde schon öfter gestellt.


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2006)

andretus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich möchte mein altes (ca 7 Jahre) Laptop der Fa Siemens/Fujutsi (oder so ähnlich...) gegen ein neues schnelleres austauschen. Von Siemens gibt es wohl 2 Arten --> Field und Power PG. Andere Programmierer sagten mir das mann ein billigeres Laptop auch bringt.....
> Im Einsatz ist:
> Step 7
> ...


 

Bei den Siemensgeräten hast du schon alle nötigen Schnittstellen onboard. Das ist schön und lässt sich Siemens auch gut bezahlen. Toll wird es auch, wenn z.B. die MPI Schnittstelle defekt ist, dann gibt´s ein neues Motherboard für wahne viel Schleifen.
Allerdings habe ich erst ein defektes gesehen.

Wir setzten seit Jahren nur noch Notebooks ein.

pt


----------



## LinkerBlinker (26 Mai 2006)

Windows 2000 tut es auch vollkommen. Die PG's von Siemens sind vom Leistungsstand immer ein wenig hinterher kann man nicht wirklich empfehlen. Kauf dir einfach ein Laptop und nen MPI/DP-Adapter, geht genauso gut. Bist bei den Treibern dann meistens besser versorgt als mit 'nem echtem Siemensteil...


----------



## afk (26 Mai 2006)

LinkerBlinker schrieb:
			
		

> Windows 2000 tut es auch vollkommen.


Ist bei einer Neuanschaffung aber ein Problem, da nicht mehr im Handel. :roll:


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2006)

Ich hab mittlerweile ein ASUS (irgendwas mit M6...) und ein CP5511 (ewig und drei Tage alt) im Einsatz. Vollstens zufrieden. 
Was ich mir nie wieder als Notebook kaufen werde ist Maxdata. Erst geht das CP nicht und dann geht nach 1 1/4 Jahren auch noch das LCD kaputt.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## maxi (27 Mai 2006)

Ich werd mir glaub nun nur noch Dell.
Hatte sein FuSi Amilo und das hatte Produktfehler.

Mir ist für ein Programmiergerät auch ein spitzen 17 Zoller und Grafikkarte wichtig. Da ich manchmal 12 Stunden /Tag davor sitze.
Wer es kennt weiss was die 500 Euro mehr für bessere Bildqualität ausmacht und auch die Augen entspannt.


----------



## neuUser (27 Mai 2006)

*Ausstattung für PG/PC*

Hallo zusammen,

Bin S5/S7 Anwender seit gut 20Jahren.

die aktuellen Notebooks sind in günstigster Version meist ausreichend,

Wichtig sind nur größte und schnellste Festplattenkapazität als möglich, flotter Prozessor
(ab P3-1GHZ/Celeron2600MHZ/P4-2400MHZ) und jedemenge Ram. (Da die meiste Onlinezeit mit Plattenlesen verheizt wird).
Sehr wichtig ist dann die Schnitstelle, habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit seriel>MPI(ca. 130€)
auch USB>MPI/Profibus (ca 260€)
ein PG740 P2-450MHZ als Reservegerät speziell zum Eprommen
wobei hier die integrierte Schnittstelle auch extern über den Profibus an die
S7-Daten rankommt.


----------



## seeba (27 Mai 2006)

Ich dene, dass der Weg für einen wirklichen Profi nicht an einem CP (und mittlerweile vielleicht den neuen NetLink-Geräten) vorbei gehen kann.


----------



## andretus (1 Juni 2006)

*Komplettpreis?*

Also die Preise von Siemens habe ich jetzt:
Mit Step 5/7 ..... ca 5000 EUR
ohne ca 4000 EUR

Also denke ich, ich werde mit einem supergutem Laptop immer noch billiger.
Richtig?

Dann brauche ich also nur ein gutes Teil, und eine neue CP.
Gibt es die Dinger auch für den harten Industrieeinsatz???


----------



## rs-plc-aa (2 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe es auch so gemacht...

Laptop von hp (17" 1440x900; 3,2GHz P4; 2048MB DDR-400; 100GB / 7200 U-min)

Klar daß Speicher und Platte nachgerüstet sind aber hat sich voll gelohnt...

Dazu noch einen NET-Link (Deltalogic) und den externen Prommer von Siemens und gut.

Vorteil: Net-Link und Prommer können an jedem anderen Gerät weiterverwendet werden = nur 1x investieren.


Beim Laptop würde ich auf jeden Fall auch nicht sparen.

Wenn ich jetzt noch mal eins kaufen müßte würde ich wahrscheinlich DELL nehmen - da kann man gleich bei der Bestellung den passenden Speicherausbau, die passende Platte und WinXP Pro auswählen...

Einziger Nachteil von DELL: Sie haben bislang (immer) noch kein Modell mit fullsize-tastatur.

Die hat dafür mein hp drauf (war u.A. ein Kaufargument).

Ich habe meins nun fast 2 Jahre im hardcore-Einsatz, und es ist wie neu.

Regelmäßige Reinigung der Kühlkörper und Luftgitter und das Teil dankt´s dir...

Einziges Minus bei meinem: Der P4 braucht permanente Kühlung = Gebläse schaltet nie ganz ab - was halt dann für eine gewisse Geräuschkulisse sorgt aber man gewöhnt sich daran...

Das könnte aber mit den jetzt kommenden Centrino-Duo Modellen beseitigt werden (Leistung: ja | Laut: nein)

Ach so: Bei den Innereien würde ich darauf achten daß Intel inside ist, denn VIA u. Co. haben mich mit Ihren malladen Treibern schon zu Desktop´s Zeiten zur Weißglut getrieben - kommt mir nicht mehr rein !

Plattform: Ich glaube man kann jetzt getrost noch mal ein 32-bit Modell nehmen da x64 noch ein weilchen brauchen wird bis Siemens und Co. darauf setzen werden. Mit einem x64 Modell hätte man also momentan bestenfalls einen schnellen "Emulator".


----------



## Jens15 (4 Juni 2006)

Moin,

also ich bin mit meinem mittlerweile 6 Monate altem Siemens Field PG M sehr zufrieden. Es ist die Prof. Version, läuft echt super . Habe es aber auch mit Win 2000 Prof. bestellt.

Vorher nutzte ich 6 Jahre ein MaxData mit CP5511, war auch im harten Industrieeinsatz sehr zuverlässig. Mit WinCC Flex muße ich mich natürlich nach etwas schnelleren umsehen. Nun dient es als Reservegerät.

Meine Meinung:
Field PG lohnt sich (auch bei dem :twisted: Preis)


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2006)

field pg hat nur einen nachteil, das 15" display...

bei der projektierung eines mp370 15" auf einem laptop mit 15" display wird winccflexible unbediehnbar...

ich bin mit meinem alienware mj12 ( http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6443 ) und dem 17" diplay mit 1920x1200 sehr glücklich...


----------



## seeba (4 Juni 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> field pg hat nur einen nachteil, das 15" display...
> 
> bei der projektierung eines mp370 15" auf einem laptop mit 15" display wird winccflexible unbediehnbar...
> 
> ich bin mit meinem alienware mj12 ( http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6443 ) und dem 17" diplay mit 1920x1200 sehr glücklich...


Mein 15" Display hat 1400x1050 (Field PG M Premium auch). Welche Auflösung benutzt denn das MP370 in der 15" Version?


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2006)

das 15"mp arbeitet mit 1024x768

das die laptopdisplays mehr können weis ich auch.
(wobei die field-pg´s erst seit ca. 2 jahren mehr als 1024 machen)

denoch gehen bei winccflex ca. 70% des desktops für werzeuge und navigation drauf, das war bei protool besser gelöst.


----------



## seeba (4 Juni 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> das 15"mp arbeitet mit 1024x768
> 
> das die laptopdisplays mehr können weis ich auch.
> (wobei die field-pg´s erst seit ca. 2 jahren mehr als 1024 machen)
> ...


Alle gegen WinCC flexible, wie unfair.


----------



## andretus (8 Juni 2006)

Ok Ich denke das mit dem Laptop krieg ich hin.

Jetzt die nächste Frage:
Verbindung via serial oder USB nach MPI. gibt es da was fertiges gutes einfaches ???

Frage 2: Verbindug zur S5, wie machen ???


----------



## seeba (8 Juni 2006)

andretus schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ich denke das mit dem Laptop krieg ich hin.
> 
> Jetzt die nächste Frage:
> Verbindung via serial oder USB nach MPI. gibt es da was fertiges gutes einfaches ???
> ...



Für MPI und PROFIBUS: CP5512 oder NetLink USB
Für S5: USB/RS232 auf TTY Adapter (z.B. von Deltalogic)


----------

